# Cameron Hydraulic data



## shahab (Jan 24, 2011)

I would like to know if Cameron hydraulic data can be downloaded from any website?


----------



## cydcarter (Jan 25, 2011)

shahab said:


> I would like to know if Cameron hydraulic data can be downloaded from any website?


I could not find a copy as I was looking for one very late in the game as well. I had never used the book and just wanted to see what was in it to know if I was missing out on some great info. I was lucky to find a coworker with a copy and bum it for the weekend of the exam.

But there is one additional point you should consider here. As an engineer, you are held to certain ethical standards. And unless you own the reference/book, I don't think I would walk into an exam room with a violated, copyrighted material to use on the exam that tests your overall knowledge and character.

I know these things are crazy expensive and it would be easier to purchase these materials when you have your PE and can afford them, but for now I think you should just ask around and try to find a real copy. I even asked my work place if I could purchase some books on their dime and leave them in our office library.

Just my $0.02

I may be in the minority here, but I wouldnt risk finding out that your proctor has a soft spot for authors and their copyrighted material.


----------



## shahab (Jan 25, 2011)

I like your advise. I have already purchased one.


----------



## painter0121 (Mar 22, 2011)

I am looking to make a last minute purchase of this book as well. Did anyone use it on the test or the HVAC depth?


----------



## hountzmj (Mar 22, 2011)

I have one and will be using it on the test. I'm taking T&amp;F though.

It also helps that I use the book nearly daily at work. So I'm really comfortable with most parts of it.

Not sure how useful it would be for the HVAC section.


----------



## shahab (Mar 23, 2011)

After I bought this book, I use in all my pump and fluid problem solving......vvvvv useful tool in the exam as well as daily use. If you are taking T&amp;F, you will miss this book in the exam.


----------



## painter0121 (May 5, 2011)

Well I was very glad I brought / bought this book. It was very helpful on the HVAC section of the exam. I was surprised at the number of pump problems I had. I also have used this book many times a worth. Thanks to everyone that recommended this book.


----------

